# Incest



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

When I bought my RBP's at my lfs, they were all bought together, same size etc. So I suppose that the chances are that they are brothers and sisters are very high.

If they were to breed, which I hope will happen, won't this be incest? Is this common?
Is this a likely chance? or do the piranhas know their siblings?

anyone have any mutant p's from this?


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

As I recall, inbreeding isn't that bad if only done for one or two generations, it only becomes a problem if you keep doing it repeatedly over a long period of time. Don't breed the siblings together, sell some fry (I imagine you'll do this anyway) and buy some others from a different store/breeder.

-PK


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

hmmm

well.. a pair of jaguar cichlids just laid eggs in my other tank this weekend!!
this is the first time I have ever seen breeding etc in a fish tank ever.

but with the incest thing... got me thinking too much.. and a little worried...

my brother and his friend both bought the jaguars from the same lfs and from the same tank.
so I wonder what the chances are that they are brother and sister. any way to tell?

should I not raise any of the eggs knowing that there is a chance of inbreeding?


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

Hehe..

Dont flame at me for saying this, but.

Base on what I know, and biblically, the reason why incest screws up the human gene pool is because we are "sinned or unpure". Animals on the other hand have not yet sinned, so they are "perfect" which means that they can interbreed

Again, this is the theory that came to my mind.


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

ahhahhahah

thats hilarious
I was looking more about genetic and scientific reasons...
but thats cool too!


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

All this incest is BS...

Seriously...who gives a sh*t?...these are animals that we are talking about...just imagine this...if they don't mate...they all would become EXTINCT...simple as that...those are the rules of mother nature...you should be happy that they do mate.......


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

x-J-x said:


> All this incest is BS...
> 
> Seriously...who gives a sh*t?...these are animals that we are talking about...just imagine this...if they don't mate...they all would become EXTINCT...simple as that...those are the rules of mother nature...you should be happy that they do mate.......


 uh no duh dude? im glad you jumped on the mothernature bandwagon, but you got on the wrong one... Incest can cause mutation, leaving a fish with an under developed heart or blindness. anythings possible and a fish with 3 eyes wouldnt survive for more than a few weeks, if they dont die before birth.

my question is do they know which P's NOT to breed with if in a mixed family tank


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Kreth 10RBP said:


> uh no duh dude? im glad you jumped on the mothernature bandwagon, but you got on the wrong one... Incest can cause mutation, leaving a fish with an under developed heart or blindness. anythings possible and a fish with 3 eyes wouldnt survive for more than a few weeks, if they dont die before birth.
> 
> my question is do they know which P's NOT to breed with if in a mixed family tank


 Herez a question for you...if they even recognized each other...y cannibalism????...Duh????...of course they don't...

I don't think mutation is the result of incest...it can...but not the major cause...there are other causes...if the two parents aren't perfectly healthy...of course they will have unhealthy babies...but don't give birth to babies (i'm talking about Ps)...they laid eggs...hundreds of eggs...and the surrounding environment will have trememdous effects on the eggs...whether you like it or not...there are no such thing as incest in the animal kingdom...itz a human term...

They do not know which Ps to breed or not to breed with because I have 2 females...1 male...and the females take turn to lay eggs...


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

ok, so has ANYONE inbred their p's????


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

I think most people just avoid it because it's morally wrong. But do you think incest could cause a fish to have to heads. Im sure everyones seen the arrowanas i personally think there really sweet.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

yeah, alot of arowanas are inbred.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

khuzhong said:


> ok, so has ANYONE inbred their p's????


 I bought my Ps from a LFS...from the same tank...and I assumed that they bro and sis...and they laid eggs every now and then....i didn't make them bred...they just do...when they are sexually mature...itz their instinct to reproduce...and reproduce as much as they can...

Jebus...I still don't get it...y is it morally wrong to to inbred?...not all fish will have two heads...


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

well.. it will work.. but the gene pool is weakened everytime...
so it becomes bad if you take all those babies to your lfs, and then they sell them to someone else, who then gets a breeding pair that spawn, and so on...

makes you think the possibility that we may already have a second or third generation of inbreeding..

so I would think that it is our responsibility to not distribute any offspring if we cannot be certain that there is no inbreeding.

but I am no expert...


----------

